# Starting a new exercise class *eeeek*



## Seda (Jun 30, 2010)

So, I want to start a bellydancing class but I am so nervous (thanks for that anxiety disorder) and I'm wondering if anyone else has/does one? What kind of fitness level do I need?


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 30, 2010)

Seda said:


> So, I want to start a bellydancing class but I am so nervous (thanks for that anxiety disorder) and I'm wondering if anyone else has/does one? What kind of fitness level do I need?



no way! I *just* joined a bellydancing class! My first class is next week! Im going with my friend and we're both super excited. I've been chatting with our instructor through email, and she seems incredibly nice. Can't wait!!!

Personally, I have zero dance experience and Im not very active. I do have a bellydance exercise DVD, but that was impossible to follow. I told this all to my instructor and she said it was fine and her beginners place is the perfect place to start.


----------



## Seda (Jun 30, 2010)

You know I was looking on the website of my (to be) instructor and it seemed so open, friendly and like you say, great for any fitness level. I shall report back, have fun!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

I've wanted to join but there's none in my area. Please keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## nettie (Jun 30, 2010)

There's a woman who teaches a class here and it's ALWAYS FULL by the time I get around to signing up. She's off for the summer, but gave me a head's up for a class she's doing in the fall.

Plus, the Body Image workshop leadership team I got *ahem* volunteered for is considering a belly dance class for moms in addition to the yoga class they traditionally do. Yay!

ETA: Yes, please let us know what you think of it! I'm feeling a bit envious.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 19, 2010)

I've had 2 classes so far, and I LOVE IT. So does my friend!

Our instructor is super sweet and helpful. I love watching her move! Bellydancing looks so smooth but its actually quite intense! Learning to isolate certain parts of your body ( chest, hips, legs, arms) is difficult, but once you get it, its gets easier. I've been sore after every class and I sweat my ass off. So much fun!!


----------

